# OT: Oregon Duck Football 2005



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought I'd start this thread as a way to discuss Duck football for the remainder of the season. Just bump it each week to add to the discussion. Sticky worthy??


*Game 1:
Ducks 38 Houston 24*

Ducks kept it close in first half. Didn't seem on track. Second half domination.

UO Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Ducks 47 Montana 14*

Ducks dominate. Looking good.

UO Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Ducks 37 Fresno St 34*

Competitive game at Autzen. Not decided until late. Good win against ranked opponent.

UO Record 3-0 Ducks ranked #24


*Game 4:
USC 45 Ducks 13*

Ducks (and fans) dominated 1st Qtr leading 13-0. Then, all Trojans. Gee, they are ranked #1!!

UO Record 3-1


*NEXT GAME @ Stanford*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we don't kill Stanford by 30+, I will be upset. We need to drop the SC game and focuss on the rest of our season. We could still do a lot of damage in the Pac-10.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

stanford i think has some good player i hope oregon rolls them,how good do u think theyll rank this year i think theyll rank 10 or higher or 10-7 wins loose ratio


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Anyone else notice the complete lack of rushing, or even rushing attempts after a while? After a while it seemed as if all we were doing was passing, reversing, or having Clemens scrambling. That's not too hard to defend when they know we're not going to even try to run.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yeh i noticed that i was dissapointed when they put dennis dixon in he was scrambling alot and getting 6-8 yards sometimes less a carry,then they put clemens in and they give all the yards back no offense to kc but they should have stayed with dd because it was working a little bit but the touch down that called back was bull**** he was 4 feet into the in zone and the kid chop blocked the other guy.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Sticky worthy??


Good idea, but not sticky worthy IMO..we have enough stickies up there already.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the Ducks vs ASU and Cal. Those should be good games, fun to watch. Too bad Oregon doesnt play UCLA. I think the Ducks could beat UCLA, and since UCLA is ranked, it could help the Ducks move up the rankings.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I'm looking forward to the Ducks vs ASU and Cal. Those should be good games, fun to watch. Too bad Oregon doesnt play UCLA. I think the Ducks could beat UCLA, and since UCLA is ranked, it could help the Ducks move up the rankings.


Good point BEERS I was disapointed to see we don't get a shot at UCLA this year either...as you said the ASU and Cal games should be good ones. I think the Civil War will be good as well. I predict Beavs keep it close in the first half then get rolled by UO in the second.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Good point BEERS I was disapointed to see we don't get a shot at UCLA this year either...as you said the ASU and Cal games should be good ones. I think the Civil War will be good as well. I predict Beavs keep it close in the first half then get rolled by UO in the second.


Hate to admit it, but you're probably right about the Civil War.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Hate to admit it, but you're probably right about the Civil War.


Hiloti Ngata and Devean Long are angry angry men after last years Civil War loss..Matt Moore is in for a long night IMO.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

If Matt Moore even makes it to the Civil War game, I'll be surprised. The guy is getting beat up week after week.

As far as the Ducks go, a couple horrible calls and they were overmatched against USC. We're not 32 points worse than the Trojans, but those guys are good. I still think if the Ducks play the way they are designed to play, and not getting conservative like they did in the second half against USC, they'll contend with Cal and ASU for #2 in the conference.

If we don't blow out the Cardinal on Saturday, I'll be very surprised.

-Pop

P.S. See, sa1177, I told you the Broncos would stomp the Chiefs. 30-10, and it wasn't even that close.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> If we don't blow out the Cardinal on Saturday, I'll be very surprised.


Ducks should destroy Stanford. Stanford lost to a UC Davis team that lost to Portland St.!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> P.S. See, sa1177, I told you the Broncos would stomp the Chiefs. 30-10, and it wasn't even that close


Shush..it was ugly..I wrote the game thread for the Chiefs forum here at BBB.net. Not much fun..my family in KC was pissed as all hell. We played horrid last night..disgusting! Luckily it's only one game.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Solid win for the Ducks. Still upset about the special teams, which needs a ton of work. I like that we finally blitzed the quarterback. Alliotti has traditionally been very reluctant to blitz in any situation (adding to my frustration with him), but he let the linebackers put some pressure on the QB against Stanford.

Let's hope he does the same against ASU, or Keller is going to tear our secondary apart.

Go Ducks!

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ducks ranked 25th in the AP poll.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex

GO BEAVERS!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

it wasn't a 30+ pt win on the scoreboard, but we kicked their ***. We need to solidify the special teams and bring the same defensive effort and hopefully we can pull out a win in the biggest game of hte season(sc was just a if we win we're on top of the world,but we are expected to lose)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> it wasn't a 30+ pt win on the scoreboard, but we kicked their ***. We need to solidify the special teams and bring the same defensive effort and hopefully we can pull out a win in the biggest game of hte season(sc was just a if we win we're on top of the world,but we are expected to lose)


Agreed the ASU game next week is huge..as is the CAL game. Fairly obvious that USC will win the pack ten so it's CAL, UO and ASU battling for second IMO.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Agreed the ASU game next week is huge..as is the CAL game. Fairly obvious that USC will win the pack ten so it's CAL, UO and ASU battling for second IMO.


In all sports, but football in particular, injuries can change things in a hurry. Certainly USC has the inside track and one of the best college teams I've ever seen, but there are still some games to be played. 

I'm looking forward to next week vs ASU... Go Ducks!

STOMP


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I'm looking forward to next week vs ASU... Go Ducks!
> 
> STOMP



I'm going to try and go to that game.. Should be good..


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> I'm going to try and go to that game.. Should be good..


You lucky " Sun devil"...


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Ducks 38 Houston 24*

Ducks kept it close in first half. Didn't seem on track. Second half domination.

UO Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Ducks 47 Montana 14
*
Ducks dominate. Looking good.

UO Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Ducks 37 Fresno St 34*

Competitive game at Autzen. Not decided until late. Good win against ranked opponent.

UO Record 3-0 Ducks ranked #24


*Game 4:
USC 45 Ducks 13*

Ducks (and fans) dominated 1st Qtr leading 13-0. Then, all Trojans. Gee, they are ranked #1!!

UO Record 3-1


*Game 5:
Ducks 44 Stanford 20*

Ducks rebound for solid all-around victory. Good practice game.

UO Record 4-1 Ranked #25 AP

*NEXT GAME 10/8 @ ASU 7:15PM FSN TV*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice win by the Ducks tonight.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

The defense played very well. They shut down ASU's running game early.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Wow. 5-1. That's GOTTA get them ranked, eh?

Nice job Ducks.

From a Beavers fan.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Impressive win for Oregon............ASU looked like they were going to take over the game and Oregon stepped up and took it to them. I was sitting there thinking that ASU was going to show up in the 4th quarter, but the Oregon defense stepped it up tonight. Wasn't ASU suppost to compete for the National Title this year? Losses to USC and Oregon really have to sting...........now they have a bye week? I would hate to have to goto those practices! Ugh! :biggrin:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Amen, heck of a game, all of our INT's came at perfect moments, especially as far as momentum is concerned. You have to give credit to the ducks defense... they won this game....well whitehead was aight too


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Ducks played impressive. The D stepped up. Big props to Whitehead.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What I didn't realize is that Kellen Clemens is 5th in the nation in passing.....dang my boy from Burns is gettin the job done.....(even though tonight he didn't do anything special, still a heck of a ball player)...


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Finally broke into the USA Today Poll @ 21 :biggrin:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

GO DUCKS! And no sign of Jordan Kent on the field! Whitehead tore up ASU. I remember the announcer saying he had more total yards than ASU some point during the second quarter. That's impressive! UW is next! Huck the ****skies!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I really am glad the ducks won tonight, not only because I am a duck, but after ASU scored the first 10 points the students were jingling their keys... Serves them right that we came back and kicked their butts. :banana:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Great win by the O's. Played a complete game and beat an arguably really good team on the road. A big, big game toward second place in the Pac-10.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yup when it looked the darkest the duck withstood the wave and crashed upon asu with an even big wave, the most bias announcers I have ever heard on FSN and they have to whiney and cry as they talked up the Sun Devils because everytime they did oregon made asu pay!!!!

way to go Ducks!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I love seeing the Huskies lose!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Perhaps, visions of the _Fiesta Bowl_ anyone?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Kellen and the Heisman? I think even the Beaver fans here will enjoy this article :biggrin: 

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/d.../olive_ducksbeat/archives/2005_10.html#087608

STOMP


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ducks up to #15 in AP poll...

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaaf/news;...F?slug=ap-t25-collegefbpoll&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We should finish the season 10-1. I just don't see any team that can beat us in the last 4 games.

@Arizona...puh-lease,they just lost to Stanford at home, bring the intensity and its a 30pt route.

Cal...clearly an overrated team, on both sides of the ball. Ayoob is not the 2nd comming of Rodgers. UO should be able to do whatever they want to cal on offense.

@WSU....yea its in Pullman,but we won last year with our 5-6 squad and WSU is not very good this year. They have been goog'n it lately. Again,if we don't bring the intensity,we could get bitten in the ***.

OSU....its at Autzen..nuff said. I just don't fear their offense at all. Moore is not very mobile,so just blitz Trucks off of the edge. I don't see any reason why we shouldn't be able to move the ball on them at will through the air or ground.

Bring it every game,and we should win by double digits each time.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> We should finish the season 10-1. I just don't see any team that can beat us in the last 4 games.


If you replaced the word "can" with "should", I would agree.

Arizona could beat us, but it would take a repeat of the Indiana game for that to happen.

Cal certainly could beat us if Tedford can get his offense going against our secondary.

WSU can beat any team outside of USC up in Pullman, especially considering it will be a night game in November, where the weather could play a huge factor.

OSU has shown they can play great, and they always give us a test at Autzen.

I think we should go 4-0, but if we lost one of these games it wouldn't surprise me either.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Is a _Fiesta Bowl_ invite out of the question?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we need sc to stay #1, and ND to lose again, and probably make sure the big 10 winner has 2 losses, and that only one sec or acc team gets the other at large bid.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Kellen and the Heisman? I think even the Beaver fans here will enjoy this article :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/d.../olive_ducksbeat/archives/2005_10.html#087608
> 
> STOMP


He certainly has the numbers to be considered for some votes......

There's no chance in heck that he wins though....I think Bush has it locked up...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> He certainly has the numbers to be considered for some votes......
> 
> There's no chance in heck that he wins though....I think Bush has it locked up...


IMO it would take a slew of injuries to the various contenders for him to figure in the mix, but I agree with the writer that if he keeps it up and the Ducks keep winning, it should be in the top 10. 

The thing I found most interesting in that blog article (and the reason I posted it) was having another O writer taking shots at Canzano. 

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Clemens for the Heisman? :laugh: No offense Duck fans, but thats funny! He's pretty good, but not that good. 

#15 in the AP. Congrats Duck fans! Looking at the rest of their schedule, they could be in the top 10 by the end of the year.


GO BEAVERS!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Clemens for the Heisman? :laugh: No offense Duck fans, but thats funny! He's pretty good, but not that good.


Thats not what I, Zagfan, or the writer suggested. I agree with the article that it's reasonable that if the Ducks keep winning and he keeps putting up the numbers he has, that he could/should make it into the top 10 in votes though... do you find that equally proposturous/laughable?

For reasons other then Clemens hype, I suggest you read the article... I bet you enjoy it.

STOMP


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Beavers fan here.

IF Oregon wins out, Kellen Clemens BETTER be a Heisman candidate. 

He's third in the country in passing yards. He has a 6:1 touchdown to interception ratio. He's got over 2400 total yards. If Oregon wins out...he'll be the best player on a team that should be in the top 7-10 in the nation. 

Even if you give Reggie Bush AND Matt Leinart an invite, that leaves three more spots. Vince Young will probably be there. 

After that, I think it's about a 10 way dogfight. Cody Hodges, Omar Jacobs, Laurence Maroney, DJ Shockley, etc, etc...

He's got a shot, but I think the East coast bias means that Oregon will have to win out.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

KC would never make it to NYC, but if everything continues the way it has, he should finish top 10.

As of right now I think the voting with go Leinart, Bush, Young, Vick, then Shockley


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> KC would never make it to NYC....



I'm awaiting the sight of a KC billboard there.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

BCS Standings:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/abcsports/BCSStandings

Ducks - 13th


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Ducks 38 Houston 24*

Ducks kept it close in first half. Didn't seem on track. Second half domination.

UO Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Ducks 47 Montana 14*

Ducks dominate. Looking good.

UO Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Ducks 37 Fresno St 34*

Competitive game at Autzen. Not decided until late. Good win against ranked opponent.

UO Record 3-0 Ducks ranked #24


*Game 4:
USC 45 Ducks 13*

Ducks (and fans) dominated 1st Qtr leading 13-0. Then, all Trojans. Gee, they are ranked #1!!

UO Record 3-1


*Game 5:
Ducks 44 Stanford 20*

Ducks rebound for solid all-around victory. Good practice game.

UO Record 4-1 Ranked #25 AP


*Game 6:
Ducks 31 Sun Devils 17*

Ducks took ASU's best in the first quarter, then proceeded to make them look angelic. Huge road win for the Ducks against a good ranked opponent.

UO Record 5-1 Ranked #20 AP


*Game 7:
Ducks 45 Huskies 21*

Not as close as the score indicated. Ducks in a (dog)wash.

UO Record 6-1 Ranked #13 BCS, #15 AP


*NEXT GAME 10/22 @ Arizona*


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Damn I wish we had a shot at UCLA this year...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We would destroy UCLA imo if we played them next week. They are stumbling past mediocre opponents,while we are hitting on all cylinders(minus the first 2 plays vs UW).


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Interesting that the computer has the Ducks ranked.... 8TH! Remember... they took out margin of victory so to the computer the Ducks lost to USC was the same as NDs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Look who's ranked #1 and #2. GO BEAVS!

http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/playerrankings/regularseason/WR


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Look who's ranked #1 and #2. GO BEAVS!
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=2194835


"Arkansas St. player refuses to wear adidas"

Hrm 

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> "Arkansas St. player refuses to wear adidas"
> 
> Hrm
> 
> Ed O.


oops... I fixed it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Pac-10 is home to the nations best set of receivers.....Demetrius WIlliams,Tim Day, Mike Haas, Derek Hagan, Jason Hill, Micheal Bumpus, Mercedes Lewis, Smith and Jarrett from USC as well as Byrd, ASU's Zach Miller, Bienemin from WSU, Newton from OSU...etc and etc..also Jaison WIlliams and Cam Colvin are starting breakout this year as well for UO,so I hope they will take over Demetrius' load next year.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Look who's ranked #1 and #2. GO BEAVS!
> 
> http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/playerrankings/regularseason/WR


Wow I had no idea Demetrius had caught Hass. Sweet to see 2 Oregon guys playing so well. On the same note check out the QB rankings. Kellen looking solid.

http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/playerrankings/regularseason/QB

Interesting that Whitehead is 6th in the Nation for receiving yards by a RB..35th in rushing.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.dailyemerald.com/vnews/display.v/ART/2005/10/14/434f6dc78eb27



> A Duck football player is currently facing hit-and-run, careless driving and speeding charges after a crash in September left a parked car wrecked in the middle of Patterson Street, Eugene police said.
> 
> Matt Bramow, 18, a freshman wide receiver, was leaving the parking lot of Barnhart Hall and entering Patterson Street on Sept. 30 when he hit an unoccupied Mercury Sable parked on the side of the street, police said. The crash pushed the car into the middle of the street and hit another parked car in the process. Bramow didn’t stop and continued to drive south down Patterson Street, police said.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Why post that in this thread? Want me to post every Beaver brush with the law in the OSU thread? I guess that would take too long...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

good to see the ducks ranked so high,i wonder why the ducks arent ranked higher they are 6-1 and 13th and nd is 4-2 and 9th i think it should be turned around.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Why post that in this thread? Want me to post every Beaver brush with the law in the OSU thread? I guess that would take too long...


Its recent news related to the Ducks football team isnt it? 

Us Beaver fans know all about our troubles with the law etc... Duck fans wont let us forget about it. BAAAA BAAAA.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Zidane said:


> good to see the ducks ranked so high,i wonder why the ducks arent ranked higher they are 6-1 and 13th and nd is 4-2 and 9th i think it should be turned around.


Look at ND's opponents compared to the Ducks. 

ND
September 3 at No. 23 Pittsburgh W 42-21 1-0 
September 10 at No. 3 Michigan W 17-10 2-0 
September 17 Michigan State L 44-41 2-1 NBC (MSU is now ranked in the top 25)
September 24 at Washington W 36-17 3-1 
October 1 at No. 22 Purdue W 49-28 4-1 
October 15 No. 1 USC L 34-31 


OREGON
September 1 at Houston W 38-24 1-0 (0-0) 
September 10 Montana W 47-14 2-0 (0-0) 
September 17 No. 23 Fresno State W 37-34 3-0 (0-0) TBS 
September 24 No. 1 USC L 45-13 3-1 (0-1) 
October 1 at Stanford W 44-20 4-1 (1-1) 
October 8 at No. 17 Arizona State W 31-17 5-1 (2-1) 
October 15 Washington W 45-21 6-1 (3-1) 


I think Oregon's ranked where they should be right now, but they'll move up, dont worry.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

oh i forgot they rank u on opponenets not wins.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Its recent news related to the Ducks football team isnt it?
> 
> Us Beaver fans know all about our troubles with the law etc... Duck fans wont let us forget about it. BAAAA BAAAA.


 
No, it isnt really related to the Ducks football team. It's some freshmen who doesnt play getting into a traffic accident. I dont see anyone posting about that kid that got killed from drinking to death or the sheep incident or the Headline Cafe or the paying for a cab ride with pot or the...


It'd be nice to keep these threads to FOOTBALL.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> No, it isnt really related to the Ducks football team. It's some freshmen who doesnt play getting into a traffic accident. I dont see anyone posting about that kid that got killed from drinking to death or the sheep incident or the Headline Cafe or the paying for a cab ride with pot or the...
> 
> 
> It'd be nice to keep these threads to FOOTBALL.


:laugh: All I did was post a link to a current story regarding a current player on the DUCK FOOTBALL team. Some Duck fans might want to be informed about stuff like this. Relax, your the one making a big deal about it. A little sensative are we?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Vbookie : Oregon (-10) @ Arizona 10/22/05 

You know you Duck fans want to bet your points on it


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

kamego said:


> Vbookie : Oregon (-10) @ Arizona 10/22/05
> 
> You know you Duck fans want to bet your points on it


Ducks will win by 17.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Ducks will win by 17.


Then you should bet the house


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

whats vbookie .if i can play im tempted to bet all my points on the ducks to win


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Zidane said:


> whats vbookie .if i can play im tempted to bet all my points on the ducks to win


its just a fun thing we do with our points. Bet your points if you win you get double. We have a ton of differant games to bet on


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Look at ND's opponents compared to the Ducks.
> 
> ND
> September 3 at No. 23 Pittsburgh W 42-21 1-0
> ...


 So ND beat teams that were rated way too high when they played them

The teams that ND has beat have a combined record of 10-16.

The teams that Oregon has beat have a combined record of 18-16.

I'm confused to why you would count past rankings (not current) for teams like Michigan and Pitt, yet you throw in current rankings for Michigan St and don't point out that Fresno St is currently ranked.

Only current rankings should matter, both have been one team currently ranked in the top 25. (MSU and FSU). ND played USC better than Oregon, and Oregon played a better game against the Huskies than ND did. 

Subtract the NBC contract, years of history, and you'd be hard pressed to say who has more impressive wins. At that point, record should factor in there.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

should i bet the house on oregon to win?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tince said:


> So ND beat teams that were rated way too high when they played them
> 
> The teams that ND has beat have a combined record of 10-16.
> 
> ...


ASU is no longer ranked... it goes both ways. Its easy to see that ND's schedule is much tougher than the Ducks. There are no cupcake schools like Houston or Montana on the ND schedule.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> ASU is no longer ranked... it goes both ways. Its easy to see that ND's schedule is much tougher than the Ducks. There are no cupcake schools like Houston or Montana on the ND schedule.


I realize ASU isn't ranked...but..

Fresno State Ranked 23rd in latest AP College Football Poll 

ND does have a difficult schedule, but if you look closely at both teams schedules ...

Combined record of teams ND has beat: 10-16
Combined record of teams Oregon has beat: 18-16

Combined record of teams ND has played: 20-19 
Combined record of teams Oregon has played: 24-16

Combined record of teams ND has/will play: 33-32
Combined record of teams Oregon has/will play: 37-28

Despite the fact that all the numbers show Oregon having a more difficult schedule, I'm not going to say that. All I'm trying to say is that their schedules are pretty much on par with each other.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Tince said:


> I realize ASU isn't ranked...but..
> 
> Fresno State Ranked 23rd in latest AP College Football Poll
> 
> ...


I see your point, but you have to throw out the records of cupcake schools like Montana (3-1). If you ask "who's schedule is tougher?" to 10 people who are not Duck fans, 9 of them (maybe even 10) will say that ND's schedule is tougher so far this season, regardless of the win-loss record of the teams they play.

I doubt you'll find many non-Duck fans who would say that the Ducks are a better team then ND. 

Common opponents:
USC - Irish lost by only 3... Ducks lost by 32 ... both at home.
Washington - ND won by 19 on the road .... Ducks won by 24 at home.


I hope you dont get the impression that I'm saying the Ducks arent good, because they are... I just dont think they are better than ND, at least not right now.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

This site has ND ranked #28 and Ducks #29 as far as strenght of schedule. I guess neither one of us wins this battle.  
http://teamrankings.com/ncf/27powerratings.php3


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> This site has ND ranked #28 and Ducks #29 as far as strenght of schedule. I guess neither one of us wins this battle.
> 
> 
> http://teamrankings.com/ncf/27powerratings.php3


 I'll claim that as victory because my entire point is that they have a similar schedule, with Oregon having the better record.

I agree throwing Montana out is probably fair, but Oregon would stil be ahead in every category.

Go Beavs this weekend!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> This site has ND ranked #28 and Ducks #29 as far as strenght of schedule. I guess neither one of us wins this battle.
> 
> 
> http://teamrankings.com/ncf/27powerratings.php3


Well..this website:

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/fbt05.htm

has Notre Dame #1 overall in strength of schedule and Oregon #21.

Although Oregon is ranked higher in this poll (as well the should be)

But Notre Dame's SOS is clearly higher than U of O's.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I dont put much stock in strength of schedule rankings that are only based on the W-L of the opponents, you also need to consider WHO those wins and losses are against.

ND #1 - strength of schedule.

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/sagarin/fbt05.htm


Fork beat me to this one!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Camo uniforms?

http://mb6.scout.com/feduckfrm3.showMessage?topicID=26152.topic

Hopefully Spoolie wont get his panty's all twisted over this post.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

From the Register Guard..

_Clemens a finalist: Oregon's Kellen Clemens is one of seven finalists for the Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award, presented annually to the nation's top senior quarterback. Clemens leads the Pac-10 in total offense with 346.7 yards per game and is second in the nation in passing yards with 2,219.
The award winner will be named Nov. 30. Two other Pac-10 quarterbacks also remain in the running, Matt Leinart of USC and Drew Olson of UCLA. The other finalists are Brett Basanez of Northwestern and three SEC quarterbacks: Brodie Croyle of Alabama, Jay Cutler of Vanderbilt and D.J. Shockley of Georgia._

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

STOMP said:


> From the Register Guard..
> 
> _Clemens a finalist: Oregon's Kellen Clemens is one of seven finalists for the Johnny Unitas Golden Arm Award, presented annually to the nation's top senior quarterback. Clemens leads the Pac-10 in total offense with 346.7 yards per game and is second in the nation in passing yards with 2,219.
> The award winner will be named Nov. 30. Two other Pac-10 quarterbacks also remain in the running, Matt Leinart of USC and Drew Olson of UCLA. The other finalists are *Brett Basanez of Northwestern * and three SEC quarterbacks: Brodie Croyle of Alabama, Jay Cutler of Vanderbilt and D.J. Shockley of Georgia._


Go, Cats! 300,000 points on NU to cover against MSU this weekend! W00t.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Camo uniforms?
> 
> http://mb6.scout.com/feduckfrm3.showMessage?topicID=26152.topic
> 
> Hopefully Spoolie wont get his panty's all twisted over this post.


Yuck! Camo..but they do make a good point..if the players and recruits like them who cares if the fans do. As long as the team keeps winning fans aren't going to be to concerned about the uniforms.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Go, Cats! 300,000 points on NU to cover against MSU this weekend! W00t.
> 
> Ed O.


wow..300k? What's the spread?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> wow..300k? What's the spread?


11.5.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

dayym.300k i noticed in right hand corner theyre is a thing called the bank whats that for it said deposit some points.does it mean it takes away some of my points so i dont spend them then get them out when i want too.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> dayym.300k i noticed in right hand corner theyre is a thing called the bank whats that for it said deposit some points.does it mean it takes away some of my points so i dont spend them then get them out when i want too.


The secret to a lot of points? I'll tell you one, at least: interest. As in, the bank pays it.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Go, Cats! 300,000 points on NU to cover against MSU this weekend! W00t.


I've read Belotti quotes where he stated that his decision to go to the spread offense was largely influenced by seeing NU (and others) run it so effectively.

I caught that nice little upset of Wisconson they had earlier btw...

Ed, maybe you should start a OT: Northwestern Wildcats Football 2005 thread for all their fans here to post in... 

:wink:

STOMP


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

so if i put all my points in the bank it gains interest?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> so if i put all my points in the bank it gains interest?


It seems to for me, yes.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

STOMP said:


> Ed, maybe you should start a OT: Northwestern Wildcats Football 2005 thread for all their fans here to post in...


I don't want to bring down the server.

Northwestern's offense is much better at using its RB than Oregon's is. Stewart is almost certainly better as a RB than fellow true freshman Tyrell Sutton (the Mr. Ohio last year) but Sutton's sitting at over 1000 combined yards and 13 touchdowns... twice as much as Whitehead and about as much as all of the Oregon RBs combined.

Oregon has vastly superior WRs, which means the Ducks go to them more often than NU goes to its wideouts, but I still wonder whether Oregon's offense is a little too much shoot and not enough run.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

they know how good theyre passing game is and how mediorce to average running game is so they go to it and they are usaually succesful at getting yards.the passing game is very good specially kellens scrambling.that man can take some blows.
anyone know where i can get some ducks swag


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

All you Duck fans should be rooting for the Beavs to upset UCLA this weekend. A UCLA loss would really help the Ducks.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

muhaha never.how would it help the ducks.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh youngster... let me explain it to ya. 

UCLA is undefeated, Ducks have one loss. If UCLA beats the Beavs, then their only loss of the year will probably come against USC next month. The Ducks should win the rest of their games... putting UCLA and the DUCKS at a tie for 2nd. If the Beavs beat the Bruins, then they'll probably end up with 2 loses and the Ducks with only 1 (if they win the Civil War)... THAT would put the DUCKS in 2nd place in the Pac 10 all alone, not tied = better bowl game. 

If the Beavs beat the Bruins, they'd probably move into the top 25, and should win the rest of their games leading up to the Civil War. The Ducks WANT a ranked Beaver team, beating a ranked Beaver team will help the Ducks jump even farther up the BCS rankings = a MUCH better bowl game.

Make sense?

GO BEAVS!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

el o el i quess ur right it would help the ducks if it would move the ducks up then it would be good to see them win.the beavers are still my are nemises.
thanks for explaning it though.
youngster phhf.ill show u lol thanks again


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd never cheer for a southern californian team to beat an Oregon team.
GO BEAVS!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

what does the bank do edo kinda explained it.what about the interest thing the longer i leave it in theyre the more it collects?
yeh i suppose that sc teams should be oregon teams even if they are arch rivals.
lets go beavs and ducks
whos betting on the cival war im hopefully getting alot of points so i can bet them all on the ducks


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> what does the bank do edo kinda explained it.what about the interest thing the longer i leave it in theyre the more it collects?


Legend has it that Albert Einstein said something about compound interest being the most powerful force in the universe.

If you put points in the bank, and the bank pays interest, and then you leave that interest in there with the money you originally deposited, then the bank will pay interest on the interest it paid you. It snowballs.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

how long do i have to leave it in theyre before it starts to get interest


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

#10 said:


> I'd never cheer for a southern californian team to beat an Oregon team.
> GO BEAVS!


Me either... I rooted for the Beavers and the Ducks growing up, and the Bruins are part of the three bad guys (USC, UCLA, Washington). 

While I understand a Beavers victory would help the Ducks in the polls and their BCS bowl chances, I really don't worry too much about that stuff. Much more important to me is that whatever bowl Oregon qualifies for, I just want them to win it. If they finish strong, I'll be happy regardless of what they're rated.

STOMP


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Go, Cats! 300,000 points on NU to cover against MSU this weekend! W00t.


Ka-ching. 49-14 Northwestern.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Ka-ching. 49-14 Northwestern.
> 
> Ed O.


Lots of sticky threads for EdO..see that you got the glowing name and all already..


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

21-14 oregon last time i checked


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ducks better get their running game together. Now they can't stop the run either.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

21 all


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

did u see the blocked punt(s) not sure if theyre was one or 2 29-21 oregon


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Both Clemens and Dixon go down with injurys... not good.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Both Clemens and Dixon go down with injurys... not good.


Kellen likely to have surgery tomorrow...probably out until Bowl game if not for the season.  Dixon should be back in two weeks. Only good news is next week is a bye week for UO.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Lots of sticky threads for EdO..see that you got the glowing name and all already..


Heh. I broke 7 figures in the bank for the first time with that win. Lucky me...

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

oh no what happen to kc i didnt know he had a injury ducks are gonna lose a few of the next oned because they relly on the passing game so much.edo is does add interest very slow but it does.
i bet 15 on the kings to win because i bet 2000 on the ducks but for the 15 dollar bet i only one 15 back what does that mean i doubled it to be 30?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> i bet 15 on the kings to win because i bet 2000 on the ducks but for the 15 dollar bet i only one 15 back what does that mean i doubled it to be 30?


It's a one-to-one return on football betting. If you bet $X and you win (taking the point spread into consideration of course), you get your original bet plus the $X winnings.

I believe in baseball betting it's different (although maybe not on this site)... you have to bet X to win Y.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Definitely a hefty blow for the Ducks......Its going to be tough now, even with all the cupcakes they have left to play.....

Ryan Leaf's brother Brady now gets the nod....Hopefully he can get the job done...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

so if i bet 15 on the kings to beat the blazers then i only get my original bet back?what injurys do they have hope its not serious because kellen could have finished in a top 7-10 in the heisman maybe be the winner there is a chance but i think rb is gonna get it but im tired of sc schools winning all the time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> so if i bet 15 on the kings to beat the blazers then i only get my original bet back?


No. You get your 15 back plus your 15 winnings.

Ed O.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

oh alright i was going to bet all my cash on the redskins and 49ers but all the games started so i cant bet on them ow well.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Definitely a hefty blow for the Ducks......Its going to be tough now, even with all the cupcakes they have left to play.....
> 
> Ryan Leaf's brother Brady now gets the nod....Hopefully he can get the job done...


Dixon only has a minor concussion and the Ducks have a bye week next week. Dixon will be the starter in 2 weeks IMO.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Dixon only has a minor concussion and the Ducks have a bye week next week. Dixon will be the starter in 2 weeks IMO.


But with Dixon's seeming lack of durability on the field, Leaf will probably get quite a bit of playing time over the rest of the season. It's too bad Brady can't run well; that was Kellen's biggest strength, imho.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

what injury did kellen have.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Zidane said:


> what injury did kellen have.


Broken ankle or leg... something broken with the possibility of surgery today and a 2 to 3 month recovery time...  Sad to see Kellen go out like this, he was having a heisman like year, phenominal stats, and improving each game. I would love to see him come back in a bowl game... Too bad he will most likely never play at Autzen again, home crowd should have gotten a chance to give him a proper goodbye.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

And the polls are out 

Oregon is AP#14

overall index is #13


I am having trouble beliveing there actually that good. But I am glad they are doing so well


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

(Sorry to those of you who don't give a crap about how the bank works.)



Zidane said:


> so if i put all my points in the bank it gains interest?


I can confirm that I received interest. I had a nice round number in the bank yesterday and I got 2% interest on it today.

So now you know. Wish I could pull that kind of return in real life 

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://calbears.collegesports.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/102405aaa.html



> Cal's Nov. 5 Oregon Game Selected for ABC TV
> Network chooses Bears for fourth time this season.
> 
> Oct. 24, 2005
> ...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

thats really great i dont care about the golden bears on the mike belloti show last night he was talking about the az game and said it was telazided because of pac10 restrictions so write to pac 10 about that probly meaning it was dumb they didnt or if u want to see more oregon games on tv.haloti nagata is so quite but hes a bear i wouldnt think he would play like that because hes so quite.
thanks edo about the bank thing i need to get more money in theyre i lost 2000 on bets so far.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

My gosh, is the Notre Dame network turning into the Cal network? Must be some Cal alums at ABC pressing for those weekly Cal recruiting infomercials (games).


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I get the feeling they picked it because Cal's practically a lock without Kellen... :curse:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

yep so sad to see kc haveing a phenominal season a finatlist for the uniatas trophy and a cantidate for the heisman.hope the ducks can pull together and win.
get well soon kellen and haloti make alot of sacks let go ducks.
what picks do u think kc and deven long and haloti go if they enter the draft.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ducks now #11 in the BCS... USC drops to #2.


http://www.bcsfootball.org/files/2005-long2.pdf


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Now I have never played football and I don't know how well it would work. But would it be possible to design an offense around having 2 QBs on the field at once. I even have a name for it the doubled barrel shotgun. You would have 2 QB's in the shotgun lined up about 6 feet apart. You would have 2 different types of QB. One that could pass, (Leaf) and one that can run (Dixon). Snaps could go to either QB and would certainly cause defenses to second guess. You could spread the field even further in the spread offense. Would bring a whole new effectiveness to the fleaflicker. The only drawback I see is there would be one less blocker, unless you want the 2nd QB to block if he isn't throwing/running.

Am I a football genius or should I go play some more Madden?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> Am I a football genius or should I go play some more Madden?


You, my friend, are what's known as "USFL crazy" (or at least from this point forward I will call it that).

As you probably know, the USFL popped up as an alternate professional football league in the 1980's and started out as a spring league, iirc, so as not to compete with the NFL directly. Donald Trump owned a team, and eventual NFL stars Reggie White, Herschel Walker, Steve Young, Sam Mills, Anthony Carter and others started out there.

Well, eventually (inevitably) the league went downhill, but the one team that had the money to keep building a team was Trump's. The New Jersey Generals already had Walker and Doug Flutie, and before the 1986 season they made a deal to get Jim Kelly. I've read that the team was considering using both Kelly and Flutie in the same backfield... the 2-QB system that you're asking about!

Of course, the USFL moved to the fall, they sued the NFL for antitrust (winning $1), and they folded up shop before we ever got to see it.

It would have been cool, though.

Ed O.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

The USFL is a little before my time the only alternate league I remember is the XFL. The one thing I wish the NFL would have taken from them was instead of the cointoss you had a ball on the 50 yard line and a player from each team would start from their endzone and whoever got the ball won the "cointoss".


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> The USFL is a little before my time the only alternate league I remember is the XFL. The one thing I wish the NFL would have taken from them was instead of the cointoss you had a ball on the 50 yard line and a player from each team would start from their endzone and whoever got the ball won the "cointoss".


That would give about 32 track stars jobs as third-string kickers (just so they could do the "cointoss" run).


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> That would give about 32 track stars jobs as third-string kickers (just so they could do the "cointoss" run).


I am all for adding more super-specialized positions to football. Especially ones that smaller, quick guys could play and excel at (i.e. myself at 5'9" 1/2 165lbs). Although I remember one of the cointosses resulted in a broken collarbone as the two player collided. I don't think drafting kenyans would be the best answer.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I get the feeling they picked it because Cal's practically a lock without Kellen... :curse:


Dixon has done ok with the time he has gotten this year. If he can stay uninjured I think the Ducks will have a shot.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

It just makes me so sad that Kellen was having a ossom year and this happens.He was a finalist for the Unitas trophy and a possible cantidate for the Heisman trophy.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.collegiatetimes.com/news...-26.html?sid=213b3be03d6fd57d7c91cada6fe88e67

Hints that the Ducks might have some new uni's.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> http://www.collegiatetimes.com/news...-26.html?sid=213b3be03d6fd57d7c91cada6fe88e67
> 
> Hints that the Ducks might have some new uni's.




They go through new uni's like my toddler goes through diapers.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

sa1177 said:


> Dixon has done ok with the time he has gotten this year. If he can stay uninjured I think the Ducks will have a shot.


I recall him being rated as the #2 QB in the country coming out of HS. Physically he's probably superior to Kellen. He's got a cannon of an arm, and is much faster. Bt of course the most important things about QBing are the mental aspects... reading the Defense, knowing all the various routes your recievers run and your progression of those reads, good decisions, ect... I think the mental side is where Kellen was pretty outstanding.

Hopefully Dixon can both stay healthy and prove that he's got the same sort of mental makeup.

STOMP


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

> I recall him being rated as the #2 QB in the country coming out of HS.


I think that's the #2 dual-threat QB.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Dixon can run fast but to me he doesn't seem on the same level as kellen.As far as Mentally reading throwing etc.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

One is a sophmore, the other a 5th year senior. Of course Clemens is smarter.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Dixon can run fast but to me he doesn't seem on the same level as kellen.As far as Mentally reading throwing etc.


did anyone contend otherwise?

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Funny new shirt for Duck fans!











http://www.cafepress.com/duckz


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

#10 said:


> I think that's the #2 dual-threat QB.


I can't recall what site I read that on (it's been a few years) but I don't think that there was any qualifier in that ranking. Anyways, my point is that he's not exactly dogmeat... here's a link rating him #8 overall in his year of HS QBs.

http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=128&p=8&c=1&nid=222381

STOMP


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I can't recall what site I read that on (it's been a few years) but I don't think that there was any qualifier in that ranking. Anyways, my point is that he's not exactly dogmeat... here's a link rating him #8 overall in his year of HS QBs.
> 
> http://scout.scout.com/a.z?s=128&p=8&c=1&nid=222381
> 
> STOMP


I remember at the time he was a pretty good get for the Ducks, as a lot of other major college programs wanted him. I do remember USC and UCLA being two of the teams, but USC didn't go as hard after him as they would normally, becuase the rumor was he was going to go play proffesional baseball. 

Crowtons offense is designed for a guy like Dixon. Clemens ran it effectively, but really isn't the prototypical spread QB. Dixon, when he finds his accuracy is going to be a star. While this injury sucks, it really gives the Ducks a head start into next season, when they will be returning a lot of talent. The big question mark next year was Dixons grasp of the offense, I believe this injury will be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

jwhoops11 said:


> I remember at the time he was a pretty good get for the Ducks, as a lot of other major college programs wanted him. I do remember USC and UCLA being two of the teams, but USC didn't go as hard after him as they would normally, becuase the rumor was he was going to go play proffesional baseball.
> 
> Crowtons offense is designed for a guy like Dixon. Clemens ran it effectively, but really isn't the prototypical spread QB. Dixon, when he finds his accuracy is going to be a star. While this injury sucks, it really gives the Ducks a head start into next season, when they will be returning a lot of talent. The big question mark next year was Dixons grasp of the offense, I believe this injury will be a blessing in disguise.


A couple answers to some of the questions about Dixon's ratings coming out of HS and who he was recruited by form todays Oregonian article. And I agree if could be a blessing in disguise as was this bye week coming when it did. Gives Dix a little more time to work with the offense. 



> Dixon is an unproven commodity at the college level. But he has impressive credentials. He went 36-3 as a starter at San Leandro High School in California, passing for 6,189 yards and 77 touchdowns with 21 interceptions. According to rivals.com, Dixon was the *No. 2 dual-threat quarterback* in the nation in 2003, and he received scholarship offers from *USC, UCLA, Oregon State, Washington, Washington State, Utah and San Diego State*.


http://www.oregonlive.com/ducksfoot...sports/1130322465195030.xml&coll=7&thispage=2


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Funny new shirt for Duck fans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think we should start a campaign to call Dixon, Dix. That way when the Ducks play the Beavers the announcers can say " And there goes Dix again though a gaping whole in the Beaver defense, he is weaving in and out exposing the softness of the Beaver defense." Er maybe not.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I think we should start a campaign to call Dixon, Dix. That way when the Ducks play the Beavers the announcers can say " And there goes Dix again though a gaping whole in the Beaver defense, he is weaving in and out exposing the softness of the Beaver defense." Er maybe not.


Already have...see my last post! :biggrin: 



> couple answers to some of the questions about Dixon's ratings coming out of HS and who he was recruited by form todays Oregonian article. And I agree if could be a blessing in disguise as was this bye week coming when it did. Gives *Dix* a little more time to work with the offense.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

That would be awesome to hear the commentators saying dix.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Great game today between UO and CAL. Both teams ran the ball well Uo behind Whitehead and CAL behind Lynch. UO took a early lead 20-10 only to have CAL battle back and tie the game late in the 3rd quarter. The 4th was a field position battle with neither team scoring. Game went to OT with UO going on offense first and scoring a TD on a 3rd down pass from Brady Leaf to James Finley. UO's defense then helf CAL out of the endzone ti seal the victory. UO improves to 8-1 on the season and could move into a tie with UCLA in the Pac-10 since UCLA is currently getting killed by AZ 28-0.

UCLA still has to play USC on December 2nd as well.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyone watch the game it was awesome tons of nonstop action.Brady Leaf threw winning ot td.Good job to Az killing ucla hopefully they can keep the 20 point lead.Hopefully Oregon and Ucla will either tie or Oregon takes the lead.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

W00t! Go Ducks! 10-1 And the Fiesta Bowl Here we come!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> Anyone watch the game it was awesome tons of nonstop action.Brady Leaf threw winning ot td.Good job to Az killing ucla hopefully they can keep the 20 point lead.Hopefully Oregon and Ucla will either tie or Oregon takes the lead.


Well to be fair to UCLA they do have to play USC still this season don't they? Oregon could be Co-Champion if UCLA pulls the upset leaving all top three with one conference loss.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I didn't mean number one or two just take ucla's spot.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Ducks might go up against Notre Dame if we go to fiesta bowl.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Regarding tiebreakers with the Ducks and UCLA, if they do end up finishing tied.



> Matt,
> do you know the rules for the Pac Ten Football Conference Tiebreaker?
> We could have a situation where UCLA and Oregon are tied at the end of the season, and head-to-head record would not apply.
> -Andy
> ...


from  here


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Dam so if ucla beat usc and were 10-1 like oregon oregon would get bounced ?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

In general I root for all the Pac-10 teams to do well, except when they're playing the Ducks. If UO and UCLA both win out and the Bruins get to go to the better bowl, I don't mind. All that really matters to me is that the Duckies do well, win their games, and provide some thrills. If they win out and finish ranked anywhere in the top 10, it's all about equally sweet. The only thing better would be winning the championship game, and thats not going to happen this year.

Great game today. Haloti is a man amoung boys out there... Go Ducks!

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> That would be awesome to hear the commentators saying dix.


yea, TOTALLY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!  

















potty mouth...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Great game today. Haloti is a man amoung boys out there... Go Ducks!


Yep, Haloti is only a Junior still, it would be nice if he came back.....But since he's already projected as a top 10 pick, I think its highly unlikely...


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

10th in BCS ratings

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex

STOMP


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

When i went to one of the last ducks games i was right behind the ducks bench and haloti came over and talked to me and hes so nice in person.He virtually locks down the dline if the rb comes up the middle he can stop em.I figured hed be a really loud person or somthing hes not very quiet.Ive played him on halo on xbox hes a good gamer.Good to see the Ducks move in #10.AS far as calling me a potty mouth u don't know me so dont judge me.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> When i went to one of the last ducks games i was right behind the ducks bench and haloti came over and talked to me and hes so nice in person.He virtually locks down the dline if the rb comes up the middle he can stop em.I figured hed be a really loud person or somthing hes not very quiet.Ive played him on halo on xbox hes a good gamer.Good to see the Ducks move in #10.AS far as calling me a potty mouth u don't know me so dont judge me.


funniest post I've ever read.....Keep up the comedy, I like it....


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

New Duck uniforms, to be worn for the first time at the Civil War! These are the same design as what V.Tech and Florida are now wearing.










http://mb6.scout.com/feduckfrm3.showMessageRange?topicID=27323.topic&start=1&stop=20



GO BEAVERS!


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

They look pretty good. Too bad the national media thinks every uniform the Ducks have ever worn are ugly.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> They look pretty good. Too bad the national media thinks every uniform the Ducks have ever worn are ugly.


Their jerserys are just flamboyant.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Duck fans its vbookie time http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=214316

A link to the vbookie for the big WSU game


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

They look ok but i like the traditonal jerseys better.Chad Johnson and Tj Housmanzadh(sp) went to oregon state that's pretty cool.It's gonna be a close matchup between oregon and ou considering Kellen is gone.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> They look ok but i like the traditonal jerseys better.Chad Johnson and Tj Housmanzadh(sp) went to oregon state that's pretty cool.It's gonna be a close matchup between oregon and ou considering Kellen is gone.


What does Chad Johnson and T.J. have to do with the Ducks?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Ducks 38 Houston 24*

Ducks kept it close in first half. Didn't seem on track. Second half domination.

UO Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Ducks 47 Montana 14*

Ducks dominate. Looking good.

UO Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Ducks 37 Fresno St 34*

Competitive game at Autzen. Not decided until late. Good win against ranked opponent.

UO Record 3-0 Ducks ranked #24


*Game 4:
USC 45 Ducks 13*

Ducks (and fans) dominated 1st Qtr leading 13-0. Then, all Trojans. Gee, they are ranked #1!!

UO Record 3-1


*Game 5:
Ducks 44 Stanford 20*

Ducks rebound for solid all-around victory. Good practice game.

UO Record 4-1 Ranked #25 AP


*Game 6:
Ducks 31 Sun Devils 17*

Ducks took ASU's best in the first quarter, then proceeded to make them look angelic. Huge road win for the Ducks against a good ranked opponent.

UO Record 5-1 Ranked #20 AP


*Game 7:
Ducks 45 Huskies 21*

Not as close as the score indicated. Ducks in a (dog)wash.

UO Record 6-1 Ranked #13 BCS, #15 AP

*Game 8:
Ducks 28 Wildcats 21*

Ducks win and lose. Kellen lost for season at QB. Dixon and Leaf ready? We'll see. Bye week helps prepare new QB's. #23 Cal game will be closer than expected.

UO Record 7-1 Ranked #13 BCS, #15 AP


*Game 9:
Ducks 27 Golden Bears 20 in OT*

Ducks and Bears play hard - swings of scoring both ways until 20-20 end of regulation. Ducks score touchdown on first possession, Cal fails on 4th down.

UO Record 8-1 Ranked #10 BCS, #11 AP :banana: 

NEXT GAME UO @ WSU 11/12 7:15PM TBS


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, the Ducks pulled it off again and it looks like their headed to the Fiesta Bowl barring a catastrophic loss to the lousy Matt Moore-less Beavs team at home next week....

The Ducks offense is clicking on all cylinders, the 2 quarterback system is getting the job done and coach Bellotti and offense coordinator Gary Crowton are proving their genius...

Bellotti's 41-12 record in games decided by 7 points or less is pretty darn impressive in my book...

So now is the question, who will they play in the Fiesta Bowl?......Notre Dame? Penn St.? Virginia Tech? LSU?......it should get interesting as the next couple weeks come to an end...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

that was the worst play game that oregon won, they cant play like that next week.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> that was the worst play game that oregon won, they cant play like that next week.



I agree. But I think it was just the kind of game they needed to focus and put together a good game next week. A wake-up call if you will.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't think you're giving the Cougs enough credit. They are a tough team. They have arguably the best running back in the conference and one of the top wide receivers in the conference. Their offensive line is big and strong, and USC's might be the only one better. Other than against USC, they've led or been tied in every fourth-quarter game they've played. They are just snake-bitten.

Add in the cold temperatures and a night game in Martin Stadium, and it's not much of a surprise the Ducks struggled. The bottom line is they won the game and have a chance for a ten win season next week at home vs. the Beavs.


GO DUCKS!

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man,we shoulda blew them out....shoulda not muffed the handoff on the opening drive, shoulda knocked down the hail marry pass(you just CANT let those happen), and shoulda got points on the drive where Leaf threw his pick. Who cares though, we won and we showed a lot of heart in comming back. Dixon=Next great Pac-10 QB. We need to stay FOCUSSED and we will beat OSU in the CW. We can NOT overlook them, because ANYTHING can happen in rivalry games. Heres to UO comming out with a lot of fire on Senior day and putting it to the Beavs and running away with it in the 2nd half.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

The opening drive fumble made me sad.Then they put Brady in and he wasn't getting crap done they kept him in they shouold have used Dixon more in the first half.In the second though Brady setteled down which was good.I thought we were gonna lose this game becase of the first half performance but im glad we won.If we do go to a bowl i don't like our offenseive chances against a good defensive team like Nd or something.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Game 1:
Ducks 38 Houston 24*

Ducks kept it close in first half. Didn't seem on track. Second half domination.

UO Record 1-0


*Game 2:
Ducks 47 Montana 14*

Ducks dominate. Looking good.

UO Record 2-0


*Game 3:
Ducks 37 Fresno St 34*

Competitive game at Autzen. Not decided until late. Good win against ranked opponent.

UO Record 3-0 Ducks ranked #24


*Game 4:
USC 45 Ducks 13*

Ducks (and fans) dominated 1st Qtr leading 13-0. Then, all Trojans. Gee, they are ranked #1!!

UO Record 3-1


*Game 5:
Ducks 44 Stanford 20*

Ducks rebound for solid all-around victory. Good practice game.

UO Record 4-1 Ranked #25 AP


*Game 6:
Ducks 31 Sun Devils 17*

Ducks took ASU's best in the first quarter, then proceeded to make them look angelic. Huge road win for the Ducks against a good ranked opponent.

UO Record 5-1 Ranked #20 AP


*Game 7:
Ducks 45 Huskies 21*

Not as close as the score indicated. Ducks in a (dog)wash.

UO Record 6-1 Ranked #13 BCS, #15 AP

*Game 8:
Ducks 28 Wildcats 21*

Ducks win and lose. Kellen lost for season at QB. Dixon and Leaf ready? We'll see. Bye week helps prepare new QB's. #23 Cal game will be closer than expected.

UO Record 7-1 Ranked #13 BCS, #15 AP


*Game 9:
Ducks 27 Golden Bears 20 in OT*

Ducks and Bears play hard - swings of scoring both ways until 20-20 end of regulation. Ducks score touchdown on first possession, Cal fails on 4th down.

UO Record 8-1 Ranked #10 BCS


*Game 10:
Ducks 34 Cougars 31*

Cougars play hearts out, but can't stop Ducks in crunch time - kicking winning field goal in closing seconds. Ducks looking to finish best season since 2001, #2 ranking, by beating the rival Beavers. Civil War #109 shouldn't be close as Beavers lost starting QB Moore during Saturday's loss to Cardinal. Civil War victory is all but a sure thing (IMO).

UO Record 9-1, Ranked #10 BCS

*NEXT GAME 109TH CIVIL WAR - OSU BEAVERS @ UO FIGHTING DUCKS 11/19 3:45PM FSN TV*


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

If Ucla loses to Usc which is most likely gonna happen we could have second by our selves and Usc number 1.


----------

